# Foxconn BIOS updates



## Ruta (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey, I have been trying to find BIOS updates for my Foxconn motherboard (because I bought a Zotac GeForce GTS250, and I can't seem to make it work, so one of the suggestiions from friend was to update my BIOS), model PT8907MB-8ERS2H, but when I've searched throught their website, it doesnt come up with this model. 
Where can I find updates for it? or is it wrong model number? 

Packard Bell Foxconn PT8907MB-8ERS2H Socket 775 N15235




*
*


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You should only perform a BIOS update if it is designed to fix a specific problem you are having.

What brand/wattage PSU is installed in the Packard Bell? Post the Packard Bell model number.

Any BIOS update (if available) should come from the manufacturer (Packard Bell) support site.


----------



## Ruta (Aug 7, 2011)

well, the problem that I'm having is that I can't make my new graphic card work... I connected it, but only it's fan spins, but doesnt seem to work, it says 'no signal' on the monitor and goes to 'sleep mode' (green light turns to orange), as if PC can't see my graphic card at all. So my friend said that maybe its because my BIOS is not updated and can;t regonize the card(?)

motherboard 









PSU:
Colors-it 500W Gold Silent PSU PFC 12cm Fan 20+4PIN SATA - Retail

More info:
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9045/statai.jpg


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

What make and model is your graphics card ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you hooking the 6 pin auxiliary power cable to the GTS250?

You really need to return the Colors-IT PSU and get a quality unit to protect the PC as well as the video card investment> Scan.co.uk: XFX PRO550W P1-550S-XXB9 Power Supply (PSU) Core Edition


----------



## Ruta (Aug 7, 2011)

i've used one of these







to connect my graphic card to PSU

and my card is right there:
Zotac Geforce GTS250 1GB Eco Graphics Card, HDMI | eBay

So, my PSU is too poor to feed my GTS250, and thats why its not working? ;/ would new PSU solve my problem, and I dont need to update BIOS afterall? and I can't return my old PSU, as I got it a year ago, from my brother, after he got 2 PSUs when he needed 1


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

hmm 
it could be that the pin connector is bad and not the psu 
I mean don't get me wrong 500w psu is enough to run that card but I would try another connector first before looking to replace any parts


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

That PSU only has a 20A rating on the +12V rail

The specs show that PSU as having a 6-pin PCI-e connector.

I would recommend upgrading the PSU to a quality unit 

Can you maybe borrow one to test with?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Adapters are never a good idea.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Adapters are never a good idea.


Ditto !!! ^
Your PSU is very poor quality and underpowered for the GTS 250.
A 650W good quality PSU should be used with that GPU to supply sufficient clean power and avoid damage.

XFX Core Edition PRO650W $95: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series 650TX $95: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## Ruta (Aug 7, 2011)

ok, thanks for all the help  if you can, please leave the topic for some time, cause I can't buy a new PSU at the moment, but when I do buy it, I want to report how it goes


----------



## Ruta (Aug 7, 2011)

So I bought Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply and successfully installed it into my pc, it runs as it's suppose to... then I unistalled my old graphic card and inserted my new Zotac GTS 250 and its still the same - I turn on pc, there is no beep, only fan spits of the graphic card and on the monitor i see 'no signal' and the light turns orange...

So I'm confused and unsure what to do and what is failing


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Were you having problems while using the previous older GPU before this?
Do either of the GPU's work in another PC?


----------



## Ruta (Aug 7, 2011)

No, I had no problems with my previuos GPU, and I used it again while I was waiting for my new PSU... I haven't tried to use it on another pc, as my boyfriends pc has low stats and I'm afraid it wount be able to run it... 
I'll try to replace his PSU with my new one (as his psu has less than 500w) and see if my card will work on his pc...


----------



## Ruta (Aug 7, 2011)

So, I tested it on my boyfriends PC (I've used my new PSU so there is no doubt that graphic card recieves enough food to run) and it's the same as on my pc - 'no signal' on the monitor, when I try to run it... no Beep, just fans spinning...
Soooo, does it mean that I have to conntact the guy who sold it and ask for replacement, cause graphic card is faulty?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Doesn't work on 2 PC's I'd say it was defective.


----------

